# Would love your thoughts, FNA results



## scrindee (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and was wondering if someone could help me understand my FNA results, The Clinical Notes say

Small hypocechoic lesion?beign nodule: exclude malignancy, I'm presuming with is what they are saying why I presented to get the FNA done?

then it goes on to say

Microscopic: The specimen is moderately cellular. Some cell groups show a microfollicular pattern. A small amount of colloid is present.
Comment: This is an atypical follicular pattern suggestive of a follicular neoplasm or a hyperplastic follicularnodule.

I'm finding it hard to get my head around any of this could someone please help and give me your opinions please.

Cheers


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi. What was your doctor's interpretation of this? It looks "inconclusive" to me, which would likely lead to a "wait and watch" approach, and another FNA in the future. How large is the nodule?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scrindee said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the forum and was wondering if someone could help me understand my FNA results, The Clinical Notes say
> 
> Small hypocechoic lesion?beign nodule: exclude malignancy, I'm presuming with is what they are saying why I presented to get the FNA done?
> 
> ...


This is a situation that needs to be followed up and it would not hurt to get a second opinion at this time.

Please read:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1422491/

Just follow your own instincts and do not dismiss this as there is something going on.

Are you on thyroid medicine at this time? What prompted you to find out about your thyroid in the first place?


----------



## scrindee (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Octavia, the Dr seems to think it would be a good idea that I see a surgeon for a further biopsy, so I have that appointment on the 6th to discuss that. the findings from the scan state there is a small well defined hypoecoic solid nodule, measuring 6x11mm situated in the lower pole, this nodule does show slightly increased vascularity on doppler examination.

Andros, no I am not on any medication, my latest BT are as follows, I don't understand any of this I have so many symptoms of hypothyroidism it is driving me batty lol

TSH 0.1 (0.40-4.00
FT4 14 (10-20)
Anti Thyroglobulin Ab <10 (<60)
Anti Thyroid Peroxidase Ab 34 (<60)
Thyroglobulin 17 (<44)


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Most follicular neoplasms are benign. However, there is always a chance it could be malignant, or grow larger and become malignant, so being proactive is smart. Are you symptomatic? (is th nodule annoying you?)

I had 1/2 my thyroid removed for something similar and it was benign. Now I have other worries as I wait for my meds to be adjusted properly but the symptoms I had due to the nodule went away completely after surgery. Others here found out it was cancer, but their suspicious nodules were fairly large. 3cm or so.

Just keep an eye on it and seek a second opinion and potentially a second FNA down the line.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

scrindee said:


> Hi Octavia, the Dr seems to think it would be a good idea that I see a surgeon for a further biopsy, so I have that appointment on the 6th to discuss that. the findings from the scan state there is a small well defined hypoecoic solid nodule, measuring 6x11mm situated in the lower pole, this nodule does show slightly increased vascularity on doppler examination.
> 
> Andros, no I am not on any medication, my latest BT are as follows, I don't understand any of this I have so many symptoms of hypothyroidism it is driving me batty lol
> 
> ...


Actually; you may be hyper, not hypo. If you can get the FREE T3 test and these tests, it would be a good thing.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

Trab is the least expensive and if you have Trab you would have TSI. Bear in mind that symptoms can and do cross over.


----------

